# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Clics gratuits pour sauver 180 chats

## orchidee56

Bonsoir, 

L'association "Une patte dans la main" située en Loire Atlantique connaît de grosses difficultés financières.

Ainsi, ce sont 180 chats qui sont actuellement menacés.

Beaucoup ne sont pas adoptables : des chats âgés, des chats au physique jugé ingrat qui en famille d'accueil peuvent finir leur vie paisiblement.

Nous pouvons aider cette association et ses 180 minous en cliquant gratuitement ici, ce qui prend 5 secondes: http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

Si vous avez un peu plus de temps, vous pouvez cliquer sur d'autres fiches et aider d'autres animaux en détresse.

Je vous remercie par avance. A vos clics  !

Orchidée.

----------


## bibouille

Fait pour tous !

----------


## bibouille

Fait également pour tout le monde !

----------


## Chr

Fait pour tous

----------


## armandine

Fait mais que 4 % ....

----------


## Chr

Fait. 6% ......

----------


## orchidee56

7%

----------


## bibouille

8 % ce soir

----------


## INCALINE

Fait pour tous.

----------


## monloulou

> Fait pour tous.


+1

10% aujourd'hui

----------


## Chr

Fait. Toujours 10%
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## armandine

Fait. Toujours 10 %. Cela n'augmente pas vite.....

----------


## armandine

Fait comme tous les jours. MAIS seulement 14 %. Les jours passent vite....

----------


## Lady92

Fait aussi comme tous les jours... 
Clic clic clic... à qui le tour ?

----------


## Chr

Fait. 15%

----------


## monloulou

fait chaque jour, ça monte doucement c'est la période des vacances aussi

----------


## armandine

Fait. 15 %

----------


## Chr

Fait 16%

----------


## isabelle75

Fait 17% je ne comprends pas pourquoi toutes les autres annonces ont dépassées les 20% alors que cette asso en a plus que besoin avec un nombre important d'animaux et risque de disparaitre si les factures ne sont pas réglées fin août et les animaux deviendraient quoi !!! il est urgent que plus de gens cliquent pour les sauvés et pourquoi pas faire un don même petit en dehors des cliques

----------


## laurence3233

fait , pour tous !

----------


## Jay17

Je viens de découvrir ce post, j'ai cliqué pour tous et retournerai cliquer chaque jour. C'est vrai qu'à 17% c'est maigre ...

----------


## monloulou

> .......... je ne comprends pas pourquoi toutes les autres annonces ont dépassées les 20% alors que cette asso en a plus que besoin avec un nombre important d'animaux et risque de disparaitre si les factures ne sont pas réglées fin août ................


la somme étant plus importante ce qui explique peut-être que le taux monte moins vite, un autre membre pour confirmer ?

----------


## Lady92

Je vais de ce pas faire ma tournée gėnėrale quotidienne et je remets le lien ici :

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## laurence3233

fait pour tous !

----------


## orchidee56

Quand les sommes sont importantes, ça monte beaucoup moins vite.

----------


## Chr

18%. Fait pour tous

----------


## Jay17

19%
Pour moi le lien est sans le http:// qui malheureusement apparaît en automatique dans ces messages 
www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer/urgences/association-en-situation-desesperee-180-chats-de-loire-atlantique-en-sursis-dette-a-regler-avant-le-26-aout-2016

Il paraît qu'aujourd'hui c'est la JOURNÉE DU CHAT -

----------


## armandine

Fait 19 %... Plus que 18 jours.... et cela passe très très vite.

----------


## Chr

Fait

----------


## Chr

21%
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## menhir

En plus des clics, vous pouvez aussi visionner des petites vidéos (vidéo du cur). Je le fais tous les jours au moins deux ou trois fois pour les "gros besoins" (grosses sommes à rembourser pour les assos). Je déclenche la vidéo et pendant ce temps j'ouvre un autre dossier que je visite tous les jours en laissant la vidéo se dévider sur la page précédente (quand j'entends que la musique accompagnant la "pub + vidéo animalière" est terminée, je reviens sur le dossier AA et je redéclenche une autre fois une vidéo). Ainsi cela ne ralentit pas (ou peu) mon passage sur l'ordi.

----------


## monloulou

clics 22%
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## armandine

Toujours 22 %. Plus que 16 jours et cela ne va pas assez vite

----------


## Chr

25%

----------


## Chr

27% .....

----------


## armandine

Seulement 27 % et nous sommes le 12 août. Ce serait malheureux qu'une association de plus disparaisse. Il y en a tellement qui sont obligées de fermer car elles ne peuvent plus assurer question finances. Quand je pense à tous les dons faits aux Téléthon, recherche sur cancer, les maladies orphelines,.......J'en passe et des pires. Et pour les petites associations c'est que dale... Cela me dégoute..
Et tous ces chats où iront ils ........ recasés dans d'autres associations qui sont bondées, étranglées également financièrement. 
Les pourris d'une grande association de PA qui se sont gracement payés sur le dos des animaux devraient être forcé de redonner tout ce qu'ils ont volés à tout plein de petites associations. Mais, ça on peut toujours attendre........ la loi est loin d'être aussi sectaire en ce qui les concerne que pour les pauvres grenouilles.

----------


## Chr

30%

----------


## Lady92

31%

----------


## monloulou

35% allez on y croit

----------


## Evye

Clics faits. 38 % aujourd'hui.
Par contre, je ne comprends pas trop comment cela marche. Que se passe t'il si les 100% ne sont pas atteints à la date limite ?

----------


## monloulou

43%
je remonte pour ceux ou celles qui reviennent de vacances 
merci pour tous les animaux !
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## armandine

44 %...... Le 26 août n'est pas si loin que cela et on en est même pas à la moitié......

----------


## Evye

Clics faits, mais quelqu'un peut me dire ce qui se passe lorsque les 100% ne sont pas atteints ? Est ce que cela induit que l'objectif n'étant pas atteint, on a 'perdu' donc l'association n'est pas sauvée, l'animal n'est pas opéré, etc ....

----------


## krikrof66

56%, c'est très jouable d'ici une semaine.

----------


## Chr

58%

----------


## mosca27

EDIT

----------


## Evye

64% - çà monte doucement mais sûrement. Il faut se dépêcher, il ne reste que 4 jours mais c'est jouable.

*http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016*

----------


## mosca27

c'est fait. A qui le tour ??? Faut que cela bouge, il y a urgence maintenant à faire monter le compteur !

----------


## Erik

c'est fait comme tous les jours, 65%

----------


## INCALINE

Fait pour tous.

----------


## domi

c est fait

----------


## Jay17

cliqué pour tous, comme chaque jour désormais.

----------


## monloulou

66%  

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## Evye

Fait pour tous. Il ne reste que 3 jours pour atteindre les 100%.

----------


## mosca27

68%. voté deux fois ce jour (puisque j'ai appris qu'on pouvait le faire depuis différentes adresses ip !)

----------


## mosca27

Fait pour ce jour. 70%... Le délai approche ! et j'ai l'impression que cela avance si peu....

----------


## Evye

Fait, il y a 72% en début d'après-midi.

----------


## monloulou

78% encore un petit effort svp pour les petits

----------


## orchidee56

79% allez, dernier effort !

----------


## Evye

85% à 18h23. On y est presque  ::

----------


## mosca27

23h25 on en est à 90%, j'ai voté 2 fois ce jour (sur deux IP différentes). 
Le délai est il au 26 matin ou au 26 soir ? Je ne sais pas, mais allez, s'il y a encore des gens sur leurs PC, il faut y aller là ! Merci
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...e-26-aout-2016

----------


## orchidee56

Il me semble que c'est jusqu'au soir. Allez, on clique !

----------


## monloulou

Dernier jour, toujours 90%, on continue svp

----------


## Roukmoutt

Le delai est au soir, on s accroche..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cliquez,cliquez...93%....

----------


## Jay17

Cliqué. On croise les papattes ! Quelques dons peut-être on fait monter la cagnotte plus rapidement ?

----------


## mosca27

94% à 12h35 !!! (j'ai voté pour tous les autres aussi évidemment)

On DOIT y arriver ! jusqu'a ce soir !!
SVP cela ne "coute" rien de cliquer, juste à crainde une tendinite de l'index.... 
ALLLEZZZZZZZ LLLEEEEESSSSSS GGGGGGEEEEEENNNNNSSSSSSS ! On vote on clique !
Merci

----------


## monloulou

98% à 17h merci les membres !
encore un tout petit peu 
bien entendu on n'oublie pas les autres

----------


## Erik

cela doit avoir abouti car je ne le vois plu afficher,mais d'autres urgences toujours d'actualité dont"SOS pour 12 chats à sauver de la fourrière : une chance à saisir en maison de retraite, fonds à réunir avant le 31 août"

----------


## Jay17

Il y a maintenant ceci aussi:
*SOS POUR 150 CHATS D'UNE ASSOCIATION LOURDEMENT ENDETTÉE PAR UN ÉTÉ CATASTROPHIQUE - DATE BUTOIR : 10 SEPTEMBRE 2016*http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...septembre-2016 

On y est parvenus pour l'autre assoc, lançons-nous pour celles-ci !

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pour les 12 chats urgents....delai 31 aout.....1% seulement...

----------


## monloulou

> Pour les 12 chats urgents....delai 31 aout.....1% seulement...


68% ce soir, continuons à cliquer et pensons aux autres SOS, merci à vous !

----------


## Roukmoutt

On clique..clique.. Pour les autres aussi ,evidemment..

----------


## Roukmoutt

78%...On clique, date butoir demain

----------


## Erik

85% a 22h10

----------


## Lady92

Up, même si ce sauvetage est terminé, continuons pour les autres

----------


## menhir

Bien sûr nous continuons pour tous les autres, encore une asso en très grande difficulté avec 250 chats à charge, puis une urgence chir pour une petite minette.

J'en profite pour signaler une autre urgence pour une petite asso de Gironde (Au paradis des chats), collecte sur urgence animaux avec date butoir le 14/09 (actuellement manque 175 € environ), possibilité de dons à partir de 1 €. Voici le lien sur Rescue :

SOS pour 69 minous en Gironde

----------


## menhir

Toujours des clics à effectuer pour diverses associations et beaucoup d'animaux : chats, chiens, ânes ...

----------


## Evye

Clics fait ce soir

----------


## Cojo

clic fait pour tous tous les jours.
Constate de grandes difficultés pour bon nombre d'asso et toujours de lourds cas de maltraitance.Quand cela va t-il s'arrêter?

----------


## monloulou

clic chaque jour depuis la découverte de ce site grâce à orchidee56
une petite aide, ça prend très peu de temps

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer

----------


## orchidee56

Toujours des animaux et des associations à sortir de la galère.

Une association en grand danger avec 250 minous !

----------


## Roukmoutt

On vous suit Orchidee, on clique ,clique...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Date butoir demain et seulement 58 % ..
SOS ....a tous les cliqueurs..

----------


## Roukmoutt

65 %!!!!

----------


## mosca27

67%, j'ai cliqué partout, comme chaque jour... Allez les rescuéens !!!

----------


## monloulou

75% dernier jour ! on peut y arriver

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...r-octobre-2016

----------


## Roukmoutt

Toujours 75% ...Dernier jour..

----------


## Jay17

77% ... et nous sommes déjà le 1er octobre. Espérons que leur créditeurs seront compréhensifs et leur accorderont quelques jours de plus

----------


## Roukmoutt

86 % ...derniere ligne droite..
On y crois..

----------


## menhir

Actuellement 356 connectés sur Rescue, c'est le moment pour tous les amoureux des animaux d'aller cliquer sur ACTUANIMAUX pour aider des associations, il reste une demi-heure pour une asso en particulier, date butoir le 1er octobre et il manque encore 800 , pour tous ceux et celles qui n'ont pas encore cliquer c'est le moment où jamais (mais cela ne vous empêche pas de cliquer pour toutes les fiches !) :
www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrainer

----------


## orchidee56

91% mais il ne reste que 10 minutes pour les 250 minous !

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...r-octobre-2016

----------


## bouletosse

93% clic clic et diffusé FB

----------


## monloulou

94% continuez encore ceux qui ne dorment pas encore 
(je viens de le faire sur 3 postes différents )

----------


## menhir

OUI, cliquez encore, la fiche est toujours là ! et mes clics ont été enregistrés sur le 2/10

----------


## monloulou

> OUI, cliquez encore, la fiche est toujours là ! .....


Oui vous pouvez encore cliquer

----------


## Roukmoutt

Toujours 94 % on clique ,car la fiche n est pas retiree..

----------


## mosca27

Moi aussi, tjs 94%, clic fait sur chacune des urgences

----------


## monloulou

97% on y est presque ! cliquez svp la fiche est encore là
http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...r-octobre-2016

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui on y est presque, et tres urgent pour chat RAMSES ...

----------


## bouletosse

98% 

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...r-octobre-2016

47% pour Ramses

http://www.actuanimaux.com/a-parrain...ce-ce-week-end

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est la 1 ere x que le montant n a pas ete atteint en temps et en heure....
soit pour l asso soit pour Ramses ! 
Ca donne a reflechir !

----------


## menhir

La fiche pour les 250 chats n'est plus là. La collecte a-t-elle abouti ? Vers 18 H il manquait encore 160  environ.
Pour Ramsès, il est encore temps car pas de date butoir annoncée.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Je croissant que c est ok pour les 250 chats...
 Mais urgent pour Ramses !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Ramses ,on avait le week end

----------


## Jay17

Ce lundi Ramsès en est à 49% mais la collecte continue apparemment

----------


## monloulou

50% oui on continue la collecte, j'espère que Ramsès a pu être opéré ce week-end comme noté, il doit souffrir le pauvre

----------

